# Fastest Bow Strings??????



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a set of George's Strings on my bow. Great quality, beautiful strings. I do not chrono my bow very often, did not do before and after the installation. What I will say is my bow did get a bit quieter, and it did "seem" to pick up some speed and hit the targets harder. Of course that is all very subjective, but that is what I feel happened. I would not hesitate to buy strings from George again. Very easy to work with, goes the extra mile. Give him an email or call and see what you think. 

JMAC


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a Bowman rigging on my bow and I can say without hesitation that it IS faster than it was with the stock rigging (Darton Rampage). The stock string and cables are way overbuilt, so it's no suprise that George's rigging is faster. I have not chronied George's riggings against any of the other custom makers' products. I do tend to agree with you that they are all using similar build techniques with the same raw materials so the outcome ought to be similar. I can say, however, that George does build very high quality stuff. Having said that, I am sure that Newberry also builds to a comparable standard. I wouldn't have any problem buying from most of the custom builders out there as they all seem to have it figured out.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

I also have used Bowman strings, what makes them fast is the material BCY 8125 not so much the string construction, I cronographed the Bowman BCY 8125 string against a BCY 450 premium string and got an additional 8 fps
Good luck
BD


----------



## razortec (Nov 13, 2002)

Check out Wolfden Bowstrings......there new TS1 material is tested to be the fastest material out there and still perform without stretching and stays put.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Aah, if you want speed just use about eight strands.

It'll go like stink on sh*t, till it breaks. But hey, it's 3D, you only need one arrow per target, you might as well have a new string per target as well...


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

I will second the TS1, WOW! I put it on my new Ovation and shot it side by side against my Conquest 3 (with a Tiger string) through the chronograph the Ovation shot faster! The Ovation was set @ 64lbs and the C3 was @ 63.5 lbs, both were set @ 28.5" draw lengths, both had nothing more than a peep and a string loop on the string, both had Trophy Taker dropaway rests on them. I shot the exact same arrow through both bows, a 2312 X7 with 100 gr. tip, 2.3" vanes. The Ovation shot 250 fps and the C3 shot 246. Everyone has been posting that the C3 has been roughly 10 fps than the Ovation but not when the Ovation has Wolfden's TS1 on her!


----------



## bowmechanic (Dec 16, 2002)

*8125 material*

If you build a string made from 8125 material using 16 strands as some guys do,it will no doubt be smoking fast.But in our opinion at Wolfden Bowstrings there is a reason why BCY recommends a certain number of strands.A 16 strand 8125 string in our opinion and testing will not be stable enough for peep rotation.Also we don't feel it will withstand everyday abuse from the archer who shoots 100 or more arrows everyday.


----------



## SHANE (Aug 7, 2002)

VAPOR TRAIL 1 800 310 8110 GIVE THEM A CALL


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

i shoot bowman custom strings......i have them on my indoor and outdoor bow's.....and i cant tell you the number of shots that have gone thru them....lets just say its many....

when i first got my LX 3d bow....i struggled to get the speed i wanted....so i went to a little ace arrow and had little weight to it at all....than i put the bowman strings on....and picked up 14fps...and went to a larger arrow...and heavier....i am shooting 325 grain arrow at 60 pounds with 27.5 draw and now getting 285pfs.....

whats really exciting is...i had talked to george from bowmans the other day....to order a new string color combo...and he told me about the new string he is doing...he was very excited...and tells me, if i was happy with my other strings....ill love these even more....so i cant wait to put the new string on....

www.bowmancustomstrings.com


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

I dont use bowman strings

But I have to get up on my soap box here for a minuite
this is evidently a thread for Bowman strings. so If you other guys want to plug for your string company start your own fricken thread instead of weaseling in on this one! 

Climbing back off the soap box now.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I used to use Bowman custom strings. I picked up 9 fps over factory setup on my Hoyt. BUT...The peep would never settle down! Shot that string setup for about a year and everytime the temp would change that 8125 material would get effected and so then the peep. I now use a Berry string out of Ultracam and speed is 2-3 fps faster than the Bowman string AND the peep has not moved since bow was setup!


----------



## bzpiping (Apr 21, 2010)

I contacted George Bowman when I "won" a Bowman cable for my LX but missed winning the string. I asked George if he could match the cable in color, he aske me to send him the cable and that he would make me a string to match. He called me when he received the cable and told me that the cable was old stock and that he no longer used that material and felt that he was making a better cable & string, he then offered to make me a complete set of cable and string for the originnal price he quoted me for just the string. He then sent me the best set of strings that I have used to date. My bow felt like it was every bit of 8 to 10 fps faster. 
I have since become friends with him and have spent many hours chatting about the one thing we all love...Archery. 
He has told me of a new material, better, faster, less stretch. I will be ordering a set for my new bow from Bowman this season.:thumbs_up
This guy is a good person and a great string maker. And I am proud to call him a friend.


----------

